# New DA Club Announced



## Desert Hound (Mar 6, 2020)

Phoenix Rising FC Launches Professional Development Academy
					

Fully Funded Pathway to Professional Soccer in Arizona




					www.phxrisingfc.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

OK then.  I guess the girls will follow or will they have DA for the boys and ECNL for the girls like Beach has ECNL for boys and DA for girls?


----------



## MWN (Mar 6, 2020)

@Soccerhelper,

If you read the article, Phoenix Rising FC is a USL team with another affiliated team playing tuscon USL-1 league (all mens teams).  They are a professional team working on an MLS application.  Currently, their DA is just the entry age groups (no olders) and they don't have non academy teams. Assuming they continue to climb the DA ladder as their players get older (U15, U16, U17/18 ...) then they could have a successful academy program for their USL Champions and USL 1 teams, especially if training and solidarity payments make it to the USL (likely).

There would be absolutely no incentive for a men's USL program to start a girls team.  Leave that for the youth clubs/programs or NWSL teams.  If at some point, the NWSL expands to Pheonix and Phoenix Rising buys a franchise, then things might be different.  But again, the girls path isn't a path from Youth to Pro, its Youth to College to Pro.  This means its unlikely for professional clubs to pay much attention to girls academies because there is zero incentive.


----------



## Soccerhelper (Mar 6, 2020)

MWN said:


> @Soccerhelper,
> 
> If you read the article, Phoenix Rising FC is a USL team with another affiliated team playing tuscon USL-1 league (all mens teams).  They are a professional team working on an MLS application.  Currently, their DA is just the entry age groups (no olders) and they don't have non academy teams. Assuming they continue to climb the DA ladder as their players get older (U15, U16, U17/18 ...) then they could have a successful academy program for their USL Champions and USL 1 teams, especially if training and solidarity payments make it to the USL (likely).
> 
> There would be absolutely no incentive for a men's USL program to start a girls team.  Leave that for the youth clubs/programs or NWSL teams.  If at some point, the NWSL expands to Pheonix and Phoenix Rising buys a franchise, then things might be different.  But again, the girls path isn't a path from Youth to Pro, its Youth to College to Pro.  This means its unlikely for professional clubs to pay much attention to girls academies because there is zero incentive.


I was sold pro when my dd 12 and 13.  Some of these clowns told me they were looking into special housing camps like they do for the boys.  Send your kid away at 13.  No thanks.  I really hope the Rising stay in ECNL.  I like this team.  ECNL is already under seige from GDA in SoCal so this would be a big set back.  I will say if they left for DA pasture then I would make sure my dd calls in sick for that road trip.


----------



## Kickers99 (Mar 10, 2020)

New DA ages and teams announced.






						U.S. Soccer Development Academy
					






					www.ussoccerda.com


----------



## Kante (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Kante (Mar 11, 2020)

Good article from socceramerica. Talks about one item that hadn't been mentioned which is that DA may be downsizing the # of teams for 2020-21. Some obvious candidates for this w/ the Norcal DA clubs going to ECNL but no mention, yet, how this will affect other geos including SoCal, if at all.









						Four new clubs join downsizing Boys DA for 2020-21 season
					

Three pro clubs and a County Sheriff's Office-supported program will be joining the Boys Development Academy for the 2020-21 season.




					www.socceramerica.com


----------



## jpeter (Mar 11, 2020)

No surprises really,  TFA and LAFC like I mentioned several times well deserved and good for the league.

Will some more clubs go all in ECNL and take the boys with?  Yes I won't be surprised to see a few of those,. Will the net effect mean fewer players in DA for 20-21 yes for sure on the girls side, boys not so much.


----------

